# Buck won't seal the deal



## jakeinkalispell (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all, my name is Jake, I'm from Kalispell MT, this is my first post here

My Cali. buck has successfully serviced 3 other does since I got him, however last night and earlier tonight I've tried breeding him to to a Flemish/ NZ doe I recently purchased.  When I put her in his cage she immediately "assumes the position" rear end up and tail flipped up, he'll climb right on and get down to business for a few seconds but won't finish up and then climbs off and start sniffing around her head/ears.  He repeats this 4-5 times before becoming totally uninterested.  I don't get it, we bred him to another doe about a week ago, and he's most certainly not overweight, I'm wondering if I should swap them up cage-wise for a night and give it another try

Thanks in advance for the replies, Jake


----------



## Citylife (Mar 7, 2012)

Try breeding them in the morning then later in the afternoon.  Changing up cages can also help from time to time.
Maybe he just doesnt like the easy girls?


----------



## jakeinkalispell (Mar 7, 2012)

Swapped them up cage wise for most of the day and now she just sits stock still when set in his cage, rump and tail tucked under.  After about 5 minutes of him trying she whipped around and laid into him so I immediately seperated them.  I dunno what her deal is


----------



## adorable (Mar 9, 2012)

How is your buck?


----------



## jakeinkalispell (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh he's fine, back to his old self, he's housed next to a NZW doe that's gonna be 6 months old in a couple weeks so his interest has been peaking more and more lately


----------



## adorable (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL haha. SOrry, that was suppose to say how old is your buck. I must do proof reading.


----------



## jakeinkalispell (Mar 9, 2012)

adorable said:
			
		

> LOL haha. SOrry, that was suppose to say how old is your buck. I must do proof reading.


Oh whoops, haha, he's 9 months old


----------



## adorable (Mar 9, 2012)

At that age he should be willing to go anytime. lOL. It could be to much of a weather change.


----------



## secuono (Mar 9, 2012)

Any sudden weather changes or feed/routine changes?


----------



## jakeinkalispell (Mar 9, 2012)

OK, so I talked to the lady that I bought the doe from to kindof feel her out to see if there was maybe some additional info she could give me and she said " Oh, well you know, she might've been bred when you bought her"

Mystery solved, now I'm a lot more confident in my buck


----------

